# Help Needed Please! Vintage Jaeger-Lecoultre Watch



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

I was somewhat surprised yesterday when my father in law gave me a vintage Jaeger-LeCoultre watch!

Watches being a hobby of mine, he thought I might like it to add to my collection. It is indeed very nice but not one that I could wear as it is a ladies watch, but wifey may get the pleasure from wearing it!

Tasked with finding out a little about the watch I have hit a brick wall so this is where you knowledgeable bunch come in if you would please...

The clasp is hallmarked as is the watch case and there is a serial number on the case back. It looks like rose gold to me... The movement is keeping good time. I have not yet removed the case back.

I have included a few photos below

Your help dating and identifying is much appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

a guess would be 1950's, but the best way is to check the hallmarks on the gold

http://www.theassayoffice.co.uk/date_letters.html


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

Is there any way to tell from the number on the case back?


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

does this help at all?

18 carat gold..


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

try speaking and I mean speaking to JLC direct ,they might be prepared to help. JLC can do a full history search at about Â£400 or give you some basic guide for free. I found them EXTREMELY helpful. look at JLC website for details


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> try speaking and I mean speaking to JLC direct ,they might be prepared to help. JLC can do a full history search at about Â£400 or give you some basic guide for free. I found them EXTREMELY helpful. look at JLC website for details


Thank you for that, I will give them a call. Although Â£400 to find out the history seems pretty steep and it could turn out that the watch is only worth Â£500, but at the same time it could be more and worth the expense to find out. Tricky one really!

I was in two minds whether to have the watch smartened up, serviced and polished or just to leave as is...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

leave as is till you find out more.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the easiest way to date the watch is by its hallmark, its a ladies watch which means its not so collectable , if you want to work out if its worth paying for JLC to tell you the history, a guideline would be to say its worth its weight in gold (the watch).


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

pugster said:


> the easiest way to date the watch is by its hallmark, its a ladies watch which means its not so collectable , if you want to work out if its worth paying for JLC to tell you the history, a guideline would be to say its worth its weight in gold (the watch).


Yes its a sad fact that it could be worth more in scrap gold than just a nice vintage watch!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well the watch is going to be worth much more than scrap in my opinion, Jaeger Le Coultre is a "magic" name, it has style as well by the bucket load, i can see that hitting the Â£500 mark in an auction quite easily............. I would happily pay you scrap money for it!! :naughty:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^ +1

A very stylish watch from a top maker! :thumbup:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well the watch is going to be worth much more than scrap in my opinion, Jaeger Le Coultre is a "magic" name, it has style as well by the bucket load, i can see that hitting the Â£500 mark in an auction quite easily............. I would happily pay you scrap money for it!! :naughty:


 you might want to go thru a few finished auction databases 

obviously not the exact same watch, but to give you an idea of the small vintage jaeger watches in 18ct

http://www.fellows.co.uk/1149-lot-27-An-18k-gold-manual-wind-lady-s-Jaeger-LeCoultre-wrist-watch?boxfilter=&export_issue=&gridtype=listview&imagefilter=&keyword=ladies%20jaeger&limit=&page_no=&pagesortby=lot&paperfilter=&threesixty=&vhigh=130000&vlow=0

http://www.fellows.co.uk/1056-lot-28-JAEGER-LECOULTRE-an-18K-gold-manual-wind/Page-1?boxfilter=&export_issue=&gridtype=listview&imagefilter=&keyword=ladies%20jaeger&limit=&page_no=&pagesortby=lot&paperfilter=&threesixty=&vhigh=130000&vlow=0

http://www.fellows.co.uk/1178-lot-34-An-18k-gold-automatic-lady-s-Jaeger-LeCoultre-wrist-watch?boxfilter=0&export_issue=&gridtype=listview&imagefilter=0&keyword=ladies%20jaeger&limit=&page_no=2&pagesortby=lot&paperfilter=0&threesixty=0&vhigh=22000&vlow=20

theres lots more but not worth posting then all....op - i'd rip harryblakes7 hand off for Â£500


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I wasn't offering Â£500 :lol: But i would offer the scrap value :yes:

Nice watches on Fellows pugster, thanks for that, but i think yours Chalkey has got so much style it will get a higher price, just my humble opinion...........


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Lol just playing up harry, i agree they should be worth more , but vintage womens watches just dont command any premiums  , they are also alot smaller than ppl think. Op its a good looking watch as harry says, its best kept in the family and passed down.


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys. I think I will have the watch polished and wifey can wear it.

Even still, it does get me wondering... I've spent hours trawling JLC watches and I have not found another the same as this one...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

at the point in time these where made , hundreds of other companys were knocking out watches in there thousands that you wont find on the net tho 99% of them are worth next to nothing , on the internet generally if you cant find it- then its nothing special (in the watch world) - sentimental value is another thing tho 

if you want to find out then pay JLC , but the truth is that too many ppl have seen that fools and horses episode and think that just because they cant find another on the net thats its special  .


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

Good point, I understand that entirely.

Its been sent away for polishing and wifey can have it.

..right then, off to see if father in law has any JLC watches for gents!


----------

